

Objc.io issue #3: views, graphics stack internals, auto layout & more - floriankugler
http://www.objc.io/issue-3/index.html

======
orta
( Disclaimer, it's a long read, and I've only read one section. )

Florian writes what to me is the most elegant library with respect to Auto
Layout on iOS,
[https://github.com/dkduck/FLKAutoLayout](https://github.com/dkduck/FLKAutoLayout),
so being able to get his view on how Auto Layout works, and some tips & tricks
have been really useful, and I've already made a few changes to my codebase
whilst reading. Highly recommended if you've wrote some Auto Layout code and
are trying to get a good grounding.

Also, I'm super excited to see things like Objc.io coming out of the iOS/Mac
Dev community, makes me proud of the time I spend on similar pursuits in the
same community. Rock on guys.

